# Karissa Shannon & Sam Jones: It's over! - moved back into the Pb mansion



## beachkini (18 Juni 2011)

Karissa Shannon trennt sich von dem Smallville Schauspieler Sam Jones und zieht mit ihrer Zwillingsschwester Kristina zurück in die Playboy Mansion. Zunächst wollte sie aus rein beruflich Gründen zurückkehren, doch dann machte sie mit ihrem Freund endgültig Schluss. Ob ihr Entschluss wohl mit der geplatzen Hochzeit von Crystal Harris und Hugh Hefner zusammenhängt?

The Twins


----------

